# A belated introduction



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,
I'm new here, but have been on Halloween Forum for a while. I see some familiar faces here. Looks like a great group!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

This is a Great Group!
Happy you introduced yourself!
You're thinking of getting into the $20 Prop Challenge?

Jeff


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Otaku, nice to see you here also. Hope you make it to the chat tonight, we hardly had a chance to talk last time..


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi Otaku, it's nice to see you here


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Otaku, and welcome aboard! Feel free to kick your shoes off and make yourself at hell... err... home.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to this wonderfuly scary street.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome otaku, looking forward to talking haunts and props!


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

welcome


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the gang Otaku...hope you enjoy it here

 Hella


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome, welcome!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Otaku


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the street


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey, I remember you. You are the one on Halloween forum that owes me 5 bucks. Ok, I put the 5 bucks part in, but I remember you from Halloweenforum. I hope to you see around the forum and chat room.


----------

